

Meat Is the New Tobacco - afy
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/kathy-freston/animal-products-cancer_b_1316222.html

======
anthonyb
Most of what this article claims about diet is not supported by the evidence.
Typically vegans/vegetarians care a lot more about their diet, and will eat
less of other things, like refined sugar and flour -- _also_ linked to heart
disease, cancer, diabetes, etc.

------
marcovaldo
The Authoritarian Left (i.e. Obama administration et al) would love to make
meat the new tabacco... Wait a minute! 'Meat _IS_ the New Tobacco'! They are
on the case already, dictating the agenda, wrapping _our_ language in _their_
swaddling clothes, to meet their Utopian ideals. Count me out.

